# Paph. Sanderianum



## jeremyinsf (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought this plant last year and was told they could bloom small. I didn't really believe it. So I figured it would sit around and never bloom, and if it did, it would just be a pleasant surprise.

Last week, when someone was asking me a question about it, I looked inside, and got a surprise.

Will be interesting to see what comes of it.


----------



## emydura (Jan 9, 2014)

That is amazing Jeremy. That plant is tiny. Not sure if that is a good sign or not. It seems to be flowering prematurely. Look forward to seeing the final result.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep us posted.


----------



## polyantha (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow very exeptional!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 9, 2014)

Good job, man! I've been eyeing a sander seedling for awhile now. Maybe now is the time I should pick it up, just in case it's an early bloomer like yours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow -- good luck with it!


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm a bit concerned it's a swan song bloom, but not much I can do at this point. It's grown since I discovered it last week - that second picture is from today - I will update as it progresses. There is a nub leftover from the last growth and I was told it bloomed small last time. So, we will see.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice, I would love a miniature sanderianum


----------



## Trithor (Jan 11, 2014)

Good luck, I hope it turns out well for you. Is there any evidence of it starting a new growth?


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 11, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Good luck, I hope it turns out well for you. Is there any evidence of it starting a new growth?



Thanks!

Not yet.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 11, 2014)

I wouldn't think it's blooming prematurely. The leaves are short but "chunky". I think you may have a miniature one.


----------



## Dido (Jan 11, 2014)

cross fingers for you


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 11, 2014)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I wouldn't think it's blooming prematurely. The leaves are short but "chunky". I think you may have a miniature one.



Good point.

I just measured with calipers.

3.52cm wide on the largest one.


----------



## annab (Jan 12, 2014)

It's seems to be from leaf to leaf 24cm so maybe every leaf should be approximately 12cm.why do you say 3.52cm? or I have misunderstood .
congrats and I pray for you.
Anna


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm referring to the width, not the length. Orchidboy was saying the leaves are chunky, so I was saying how chunky they are!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 13, 2014)

Interesting. good luck on this one. How are the roots?


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 13, 2014)

They were moderate when I got the plant over the summer. I've been feeding K-Lite regularly and giving it seaweed (once a month) since.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2014)

Hopefully, its a sander..:evil: 
Excellent, following how things go with you I may get one if I can get from the same source/flask... 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope to find out soon.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 19, 2014)

It is supposed to happen this way?


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2014)

looks like the flowers are starting to open before the spike has grown. 

i would just let it run its course (or snip off the buds now if you think it will help the plant survive). 

with the spike so short this blooming probably won't be a perfect sanderianum flowering...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 23, 2014)

No, its not suppose to do that yet. Let it run its course as Justin suggest but then cut it off. The flower will mature somewhat and you will be able to get some idea of the flower. It may stop opening and go ahead lengten the spike. You just don't know at this point. Besides, all the energy for making flower(s) has been spent. Only elongation is left (pumping water into the parts)


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 23, 2014)

*2 minutes ago*

...Four days later.

Spike is longer. It's opened a bit more but hasn't dropped the petals free yet.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2014)

That's better. Maybe the spike will elongate.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 23, 2014)

Must be a bit disappointing for you, but I hope you at least get to see the blooms. I wonder what caused the plant to do that?

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 24, 2014)

Not sure. I'm ok with it. I'm learning from it, which is mostly what I care about on this one.


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2014)

The petals alwaya look so cool at this stage...like little fuzzy tarantula legs


----------



## jeremyinsf (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm pretty comfortable saying this is an actual sanderianum... perhaps a miniature, or whatever. :clap:

It's going to produce two flowers on a short spike, but seems they will both look somewhat OK!

This has been fun for me to watch. Well worth getting the plant and letting life unfold, even if it's not the most majestic or graceful.

I'm not sure I'm going to want to care for it for another cycle though. If you are interested in the plant, feel free to send me a private message. I might be willing to sell it when done blooming.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice one! I specially like the size at which it is flowering. Not too big not too small.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2014)

congrats on flowering a sanderianum! not the best plant but still an accomplishment.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it is impossible to judge the plant on this flowering, it might well surprise you the next time round. This was pretty much an aborted blooming, and even so the blooms are not too bad all considered. If I was able to, I would buy it in a flash!


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks all.

It's not aborted - it's still actively working on blooming. It's just only going to have two flowers. But, every day they are open even more. I only posted this today as a 'status update' kinda thing. The tails on the first flower just fell down today. I'm guessing both flowers will open, and sit somewhat side by side.

Im pretty impressed with the whole thing, overall! By far more than I thought I would be. The plant had previously bloomed small, but I really didn't expect it to happen for me off this growth.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 1, 2014)

Too bad... I'm thinking that that was probably just a one time deal. I'd keep it and give it another chance...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2014)

If you want the petals to extend completely you need to elevate the pot and let them hang freely in the air. Otherwise, the petals will stop growing once they're in contact with the table.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

Still pretty cool!


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 1, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> If you want the petals to extend completely you need to elevate the pot and let them hang freely in the air. Otherwise, the petals will stop growing once they're in contact with the table.



They are, in the other room under the lights. That was just for the picture. But thank you! Both have extended today.


----------



## emydura (Feb 1, 2014)

It is better than the one I have never flowered. I don't have any prospects of flowering one of these in the foreseeable future, so consider yourself lucky. I'm sure it will get better over time as all multi's seem to.


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope you keep the sander. This series of photos is very interesting and
the flower isn't all that bad and seems quite dark.


----------



## Dido (Feb 2, 2014)

I like it and the darl color 
Would be great to have pollen from this species


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is today's update. Tails still growing. Second flower still opening. I will post another update next week too. I have had *so* much fun with this one!


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2014)

looking way better than i would have thought! the flowers are big and dark.

hope the plant can pick up some steam and you will have a nice little sand there.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 8, 2014)

It is beautiful and dark! Glad it came through for you. I vote it a keeper.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2014)

those leave a so squat.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 9, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> those leave a so squat.



.... and the English translation is? ........:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hopefully, its a sander..:evil:
> Excellent, following how things go with you I may get one if I can get from the same source/flask...
> Thanks for sharing.


Hint, hint!! oke:


----------



## eggshells (Feb 9, 2014)

It looks dark.. Pretty good.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hint, hint!! oke:



Yes Eric, it's a sander... :rollhappy:

No flask source. This was the only sander in the whole place. I will see the grower next week though, and will ask about what more info I can get for you. The plant is, or has to be... pretty old. You can see this is at least the 2nd growth, and as I mentioned, was told it had bloomed small before. Not sure what I can come up with, but I will ask.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks. 
Eggshells, how's the weather?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks.
> Eggshells, how's the weather?



Frackin cold.. I hope yours is much better.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

If it ever gets as cold here as in Sask, I moving south! Have a good night.
-E.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

NYEric said:


> If it ever gets as cold here as in Sask, I moving south! Have a good night.
> -E.


I hear you are about to get dumped on.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2014)

8-12 inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 12, 2014)

How did my thread get morphed into everyone's weather report? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2014)

:viking:
Prepare to be scuttled!


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations! I would be very happy to have blooms on such a small sand.


----------



## JPMC (Feb 12, 2014)

Great job! I wish that mine would bloom.


----------

